# Western park open air special school-Leicestershire



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

So last week while out walking the dog I spotted this abandoned special school, after doing some research I learned that it had 24hr security and surveillance (it's amazing what you can find out on google). Despite my better judgement I decided to go check it out today, there was various entry points available, I did decide against walking through the front gate tho.

After "duck dip dive and dodging" the security for a good 30minutes while taking photos of the out buildings (classrooms and such), witch were all tightly boarded shut, (i did manage to get a few internal shots thanks to the local "Chavlife" having smashed a few small windows I was able to fit my camera through tho) I came to the main reception building, I found my entry point and decided to go for it, upon entering i instantly set off the alarm, I decided not to press my luck and quickly vacated the premises, I would have pushed my luck if it weren't for the fact my tax had run out on my van and really didn't want to risk the off chance of some police involvement.*

Now for some brief history!*
Western park open-air special school was built between 1928-1930, the school was built for children recovering from debilitating illnesses, particularly of a respiratory nature, and there regime followed the principals established for patients in the Swiss sanatoria*of moderate exercise, a nutritious diet, rest, and spending as much time as possible in the open air. Its design was influenced by the wider movement to build schools in which high standards of hygiene were as important as educational provision.

The school has been subject to several additions over the years. In 1974 a single-storey brick toilet block was built in between two of the chalet classroom buildings, and a series of covered walkways were erected to link together all the elements of the site. A single-storey brick kitchen was added to the east end of the dining hall in the later C20, and a small single-storey block built at the rear of the administration building. The open air school later became a special school which closed down in 2005.

There is so much history on this place and I really wasn't sure what to include, here's the link if your interested in learning more*http://list.english-heritage.org.uk/resultsingle.aspx?uid=1401753

On with the show!*
The view from the main gate with various security warnings, the cameras were dotted all around the site



Special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

The various out buildings and walk ways



Special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

The few interior shots I go through the windows



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

On the board it said something about rats and poo, rather fitting I thought*



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

Girls toilets, couldn't seem to find the boys anywhere



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

And finally some shots I liked from around the site



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

Love this old guttering was lying all over the place



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr



Western park special school by lonewanderer6167, on Flickr

And that's everything I got before my abrupt leaving

Thanks for looking
Lone wanderer


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Good stuff, not far from me this one. There's a nice air raid shelter in the grounds too, bit of a squeeze to get in but worth it!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Goldie87 said:


> Good stuff, not far from me this one. There's a nice air raid shelter in the grounds too, bit of a squeeze to get in but worth it!



I did read about that! I didn't find it before my leaving tho, was rather disappointed, I might make another trip there before I leave the area next week


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice one! Great report Sir!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Great report Sir!



I'm trying I'm trying


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

Great photos and report,thanks for sharing.


----------

